What are your favorite movies of all time? - nphyte
======
3minus1
Drama: There Will Be Blood, Boogie Nights, American History X, Goodfellas

Comedy: I Heart Huckabees, Adaptation

Thriller/Action: Jurassic Park, Eastern Promises, Pulp Fiction

------
MBasial
I'm going to answer about band movies, here are my favorites: The Commitments,
Josie and the Pussycats, Begin Again.

The Commitments for the scene where the venue tries to screw them on pay.
Josie had me at "Take the Chevy to the levy." Begin Again for that second pass
through the song. All three are great throughout, but I love those particular
scenes.

------
staunch
The Matrix, Gladiator, Gattaca, Event Horizon, Lord of The Rings, Cleopatra,
Spartacus, American History X, Goodfellas, Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs,
Eastern Promises, Spy Game, 12 Monkeys, Ace Ventura, History of The World,
Start The Revolution Without Me, Galaxy Quest, Pirates of Silicon Valley.

Kind of random sampling of my favorites and there must be 50 more.

------
randcraw
Sleuth (1972), The Lion in Winter, Slaughterhouse Five, Field of Dreams,
Princess Bride, Amadeus, To Kill a Mockingbird, Doctor Zhivago, The Third Man,
The Ghost and Mrs Muir

~~~
bhayden
Hi randcraw - sorry for irrelevant response, but I can't reply to older
comments.

When you posted this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9340889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9340889)

It was really helpful. Do you have any suggested reading on the topic?

------
brickcap
My top 5:-

Dog Day Afternoon, Clue, Murder By death, Fearless Vampire killers and Down By
Law.

As is usually the case with me, next time someone creates a similar thread the
list will be totally different :)

------
galfarragem
mainstream: American beauty, Pulp fiction, No country for old men, American
History X, Saving Private Ryan, Taken, The pianist

classics: Lawrence of Arabia, The Shawshank Redemption, 2001: A Space Odyssey,
Terminator I & II

hipster: Knife in the water (Polanski), Come and See (Idi i smotri - best war
movie I've seen), Haute Tension (french horror movie), Requiem for a Dream,
Trainspotting, City of God, Blue Is the Warmest Color, Goodbye Lenin, The cube

------
PankajGhosh
"Trois couleurs: Bleu" by Krzysztof Kieslowski "La grande bellezza" by Paolo
Sorrentino "The Seventh Seal" by Ingmar Bergman

------
trcollinson
Jurassic Park.

------
nabaraz
Timecrimes (Los cronocrímenes), Predestination, Triangle, Primer are some of
my favorites.

~~~
garethsprice
The Primer director, Shane Carruth, released a new film last year - Upstream
Color. Exceptionally strange, beautiful film. One of my favorites for sure.

------
tslug
The Shawshank Redemption, V for Vendetta, Thor, Star Wars (1977), The Devil
Wears Prada

------
phaefele
Gladiator, Baraka, My Neighborhood Totoro, Holy Motors, 12 Monkeys

------
PerfectElement
Earthlings, Into the Wild, City of God, Fight Club, Whiplash

~~~
karmakaze
Watched Whiplash last night after seeing an interview and your reference.
Enjoyed might not be the word I'd use, though I was very compelled. Does make
one think. Art comes from pain. How to create great art/artists?

------
kayman
\- Thank you for Smoking \- The Big Lebowski \- Reservoir Dogs

------
TheAlchemist
The Pursuit of Happyness, Top Gun, The Shawshank Redemption

------
Errorcod3
American History X | Momento | The Life of David Gale

------
trias
Brazil is probably my favorite movie of all times.

------
heuermh
The Natural, UHF, Spaceballs, Hoosiers, Hero

------
seekingcharlie
American Beauty, Taxi Driver, Pulp Fiction

------
JoeAltmaier
Princess Bride

------
karmakaze
The Matrix, Real Genius, Office Space

------
itl12
Good Will Hunting, Limitless, Taken.

------
codenut
The Terminal

------
brudgers
_The Big Sleep_

Howard Hawks, 1946.

------
panorama
The Godfather, Part II

------
Finklestein
2001: A Space Odyssey

------
krapp
PI: Faith in Chaos

------
miguelrochefort
\- Jurassic Park

\- The Truman Show

------
penguinlinux
the original lord of the rings trilogy

~~~
Finklestein
What do you mean by "original"? Sounds like you're not referring to Peter
Jackson's version. Can you be more specific?

~~~
simantel
I think they mean LOTR and not the newer Hobbit movies.

------
ppdeeks
The Guardian

------
DanBC
Bugsy Malone,

Tron,

Drugstore Cowboy

Kiki's Delivery Service

------
chrisBob
Hackers

Fight Club

The Matrix trilogy

------
bengali3
Gattaca

